# 2/28/08 - Lake Erie Commission Sponsors 2008 ?Life On Lake Erie? Photo Contest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Camera buffs and photo aficionados are encouraged to enter this year?s ?Life on Lake Erie? photo contest, sponsored by the Ohio Lake Erie Commission. The 2007 contest is open to amateur photographers taking snapshots in and around the Lake Erie watershed.

More...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Testing the reply feature...

I wonder if I'm eligible being a TV cameraguy???


----------

